# Aftermarket Hoods?



## 1969iggy (Dec 4, 2003)

I had some a$$hole crumple my hood in a parking lot (got the grill too, but missed the bumper, must have been a trck with a hitch).

So now I am looking at fixing or replacing the hood, and figured it would be a good time to get aftermarket parts that my my vehicle more unique.

Are there any Hoods out there that fit the bill? Maybe something with a scoop for a cold air intake?

I have already checked the aftermarket sticky thread and no, none seem to have anything that fits the bill...

Any input is welcome!

Scot


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

You can always buy an aftermarkey scoop and have it installed. I doubt many companies are going to make a hood the Altima, since the stock unit is lightweight aluminum, and carbon fiber won't save you much weight.


----------



## 1969iggy (Dec 4, 2003)

Ruben said:


> You can always buy an aftermarkey scoop and have it installed. I doubt many companies are going to make a hood the Altima, since the stock unit is lightweight aluminum, and carbon fiber won't save you much weight.


Yeah, that is what i was afraid of. I actually found one made by VIS (OEM Carbon Fiber Hood 98-03 Nissan Altima 4 Door) but had to question why it is for a 98-03. Seems oddd to me why they would be listing two distinct body styles on the same part....

Unfortunately, the scoop instalation won't help me with my "crumple"...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Here are some carbon fiber hoods in case you're interested.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

The years are wrong on that link, but the picture sure is for a 2002+


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Weird...if you do a search for a 99, that's what comes up. I would try calling to be sure. 1-800-277-6674 Ext 260, 262.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

You want scoops?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2446326870&category=33646


----------



## shorteeguy21 (Dec 3, 2003)

Well I know that SWA has a carbon fiber hood for the altima, but im not sure of hand how much it costs. But from the looks of things, it looks pretty tight. G'luck fixing it up


----------



## 1969iggy (Dec 4, 2003)

Anyone seen a Erebuni Aerodynamics hood in person? It is fiberglass, not carbon fiber, so I'd be a little nervous about how good of quality it is...

Anyone have any expertise on fiberglass hoods and if they are worth the cost?


----------



## TheBomb (Dec 16, 2003)

If there were a aftermarket hood for a Nissan Altima, what would you want?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

One with enough room for a supercharger.


----------



## TheBomb (Dec 16, 2003)

That'd be cool. Any more ideas?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

This might look good...


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

This was chopped by GTW00, I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Very cool.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

**my'02altima** said:


> This was chopped by GTW00, I think it looks pretty good.


 the altimas hood is so damn big i think the carbon fiber overpowers the car... i like the look, but i'd probably paint it...


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

OEM replacement is the cheapest route $264.75

http://www.newnissanparts.com/


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

*http://www.slickcar.com/accessories/Nissan_Altima_carbon_fiber_hoods.asp*

*http://www.visionautodynamics.com*

here are a few. I am seriously looking for one. I want the right look so it will take some time for me to fine it.


----------

